# Grass Slipper NML



## orlgheenoer

Great report.... Bait is wrong


----------



## Brett

Seeing fish ignore all lures is wrong!   

I plead use of bait as justifiable, due to temporary insanity,
caused by mass quantities of redfish and trout turning their
noses up at perfectly good surface and sub-surface lures.
Gentleman of the jury, what say you?


----------



## cal1320

Sarah (daughter) and I launched our yaks from lot #5 this morning also. Sorry I missed the Slipper. It was very crowded today. Hadn't seen it like that in a while. Looks like yall had better luck than us. Tally was 1 stingray, 1 blowfish. Beautiful day on the water anyway. The Slipper looks awesome. 
[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Flyline

> Great report.... Bait is wrong


Flyfishing is just wrong!  ;D ;D

Awesome fish! personally Brett, I really want to see the Grass Slipper in person! what a sweet looking skiff!


----------



## Brett

I'd be happy to take you for a "test ride" Blake.
Let me get some non-skid on the decks first,
I don't need a replay of my 3.7 degree of difficulty,
in the pike position, dive to the cockpit floor.

;D

Having Brian in the Slipper yesterday, was the first time
with 2 adults on board. The extra weight improved the ride,
and the way the Slipper manouevered in the shallows.
Even with the 2 of us we went across places that even my
canoes would have been dragging bottom. Looking at
the engine at the ramp explained part of the reason why
the prop is cavitating so much. It's mounted too high.
I see a little saw action in the near future.


----------



## iMacattack

Awesome Brett! Simply Awesome!


----------



## Canoeman

Next time I'm down to Palm Coast to see my daughter I'd like to give you a call and look at your boat. PM me your phone # if you don't mind.


----------



## B.Lee

> .... Bait is wrong


I didn't get that memo, did anyone else?

Brett, had great time, thanks for the "test ride." I'm up for another anytime you're ready.

The Grass Slipper is an awesome rig! Seeing it in person and talking with Brett you can see the level of detail and the thought in each part of the boat. It's very simple, yet very effective. 

It's VERY shallow too. Leaving the flat we poled across a bar with barely enough water to float a flip flop. The long kayak paddle is very cool too!

Brett, thanks again, great to meet you.


----------



## HaMm3r

Now there's a proper christening, Brett and Brian! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## phishphood

Sounds like you guys had a good day. Bait up.


----------



## Brett

> barely enough water to float a flip flop


Great line! Hope you don't mind if I use it... 

It goes well with:

My boat floats so shallow:

1) that where I fish, my bobber's bumping bottom.

2) that where I fish, my sinker's sticking above the surface.

3) she's not a grass slipper, she's a mud skipper.

4) that where I fish, flounders hold their breath to get to my bait.

5) that when I dropped my boga overboard, one side stayed dry.

6) that I don't leave a wake, I leave a trail.

7) that where I fish, mud minnows need moisturizer.

8) that I have to keep my trailer bunks dry, or she'll drift off.

9) that where I fish, you can watch mud minnows tailing.


----------



## Gramps

Sounds like a good day! It was an absolute zoo / amateur day Saturday in Stuart too.

Looks like a waiting list is in the Slipper's future...


----------



## Flyline

Brett,

Does your 5hp motor can get on plane with your grass slipper? How it can handle with a tunnel hull?

Can it handle more than 5hp? Maybe a 9.9hp-15hp 2-stroke with 4 blade cupped propeller will do well on your skiff.

Just curious if it can run less than 4 inches? Lol.


----------



## Brett

WS, I'm still figuring out what the Slipper can do.
A 10-15 hp outboard with a cupped prop would be a blast.
The 5 hp is mounted too high right now, but that will get fixed
this week. Then I'll be able to give a post on the performance
with the small hp engine. With the larger engine the Slipper
would skitter like a 14' aluminum john boat. But she'd also
need more water to float. My guess is, that with a properly set up
10 hp, cupped prop and cavitation plate, the Slipper would run in
8 inches. You'd need a nose cone, low water pickup, and a surface
piercing prop to run any shallower.


----------



## deerfly

awesome, did you break a bottle of champagne on the bow when you launched?


----------



## Un-shore

> awesome, did you break a bottle of champagne on the bow when you launched?


This was not the official launching. There is word of a mini rally in the planning where one of the events will include a 13' highsider speed record attempt.

Brett while be giving rides to about 30-40 participants after the official launching. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## Brett

> did you break a bottle of champagne on the bow?



Well...
not exactly...
                            does kidney filtered coffee count?

                 [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## paint it black

> I'd be happy to take you for a "test ride" Blake.
> *Let me get some non-skid on the decks first,
> I don't need a replay of my 3.7 degree of difficulty,
> in the pike position, dive to the cockpit floor.*
> 
> ;D
> 
> Having Brian in the Slipper yesterday, was the first time
> with 2 adults on board. The extra weight improved the ride,
> and the way the Slipper manouevered in the shallows.
> Even with the 2 of us we went across places that even my
> canoes would have been dragging bottom. Looking at
> the engine at the ramp explained part of the reason why
> the prop is cavitating so much. It's mounted too high.
> I see a little saw action in the near future.



It was named "the slipper" for a reason ya know!


----------



## backwaterbandits

> Great report.... Bait is wrong



Ditto on the report...
Good luck with the slipper! 
Tanner, don't be a snob!


----------

